# Blood in Urine



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

So today I came home and Gizmo went immediately then after eating again and then three more times. I noticed when she ran off of her potty patch there was little spots of blood on the ground  The vet thinks she has a UTI...I hope I didn't do something to cause it. How do they get those? 

I took her in but he couldn't get a clean sample. We kept giving her water and before they could get a sample she would pee it all out  I'm so nervous. She has peed atleast 20 times since 8:00 and it's only 10:00 is that normal? She's also moved her bowels a lot, not diarreha...I hate when she is sick....

Also after she came home from getting spayed she had a little bump on her side that scabbed over. I figured it was from a shot they gave her, but he didn't know what it was from...


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

The most common cause of blood in the urine is a UTI. Grequent urination is also a sign of UTI. I hope she is better soon.


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

Me too....shes in her crate right now so she stops peeing all over...she keeps peeing in it then I just clean it. He said to keep her calm


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Pixie had one. She was chewing sweet potato jerky and the vet thought the high sugar content contributed to it. They can't hold it in and have to go whenever, where ever. She'll feel much better after the meds.


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

She did have a little bit...okay a lot of people food yesterday. I told the vet that, he didn't say anything about it. We had a BBQ and were letting her sample. Guess we have to be more careful. Just feel bad all of the other dogs we know do it and they don't have this issue.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Geez don't beat yourself up! This stuff happens and it could have been from who knows what. We're just guesstimating anyway. It's not like mine don't get the occasional Mickey D's fry (ok fries) and who knows whatever else DH slips them when I'm not looking. After the antibiotic she never had that problem again. Easy fix.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Gizmo'sMom said:


> She did have a little bit...okay a lot of people food yesterday. I told the vet that, he didn't say anything about it. We had a BBQ and were letting her sample. Guess we have to be more careful. Just feel bad all of the other dogs we know do it and they don't have this issue.


any onions????
That is exactly how we discovered Oliver had a piece of onion and he almost didn't make it.
*Onions are toxic to dogs. The toxicity is dose dependent, so the bigger the animal, the more onion need be consumed to cause a toxicity. Onion toxicity causes a Heinz body anemia. Heinz bodies are small bubble-like projections which protrude from a red blood cell and can be seen when the cells are stained. This "bubble" is a weak spot in the red blood cell and, therefore, the cell has a decreased life-span and ruptures prematurely.
If numerous red cells are affected and rupture, anemia can result. It is a form of hemolytic anemia. Onions are only one of the substances which can cause Heinz body anemia. Other substances such as Acetominophen (Tylenol) and benzocaine-containing topical preparations can also cause Heinz body anemia in the dog.

The toxic effect of the onions are the same whether the product is raw, cooked or dehydrated. The hemolytic episode usually occurs several days after onion ingestion (lowest hematocrit around day 5 post ingestion). Daily feeding of onions could have a cumulative effect due to ongoing formation of Heinz bodies versus a single exposure with a wide gap until the next exposure, allowing the bone marrow time to regenerate the prematurely destroyed red cells.

*


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Three years ago when Brandy (my standard female) had a UTI, the vets couldn't get a clean catch. They used an ultra sound and a syringe and needle, went through her tommy to get the urine. Of course she had an infection and they were able to give her the meds right away. Can your vet do that???


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

WHAT! Yes there was a little bit of onions....how bad was Oliver??

He couldn't collect the sample but gave her 3 weeks of antibiotics and will see her in 1.5 weeks and then 4 weeks to see how it is doing


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Gizmo'sMom said:


> WHAT! Yes there was a little bit of onions....how bad was Oliver??
> 
> He couldn't collect the sample but gave her 3 weeks of antibiotics and will see her in 1.5 weeks and then 4 weeks to see how it is doing


The Vet says "Oliver had a severe reaction" He had never seen a reaction that quickly


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Yikes.
Onions, artificial sweetener, grapes, raisins, chocolate, macadamia nuts-all bad. You may want to call the vet in the morning just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

I called the Emergency Vet as well and they gave me the number to ASPCA Poison Control. They said that most likely what is happening now is not caused to the onion. They said that he pee would be a different color, hers is yellow or clear and after she pees a few drops of blood come out. They also said since she is running around a bit she is probably okay but I should get her blood and urine tested tomorrow, which I will. They also said the onions don't usually show up for 3-5 days so this is most likely not that. 

I'm gonna keep an eye on her tonight and then my parents will have her tomorrow day time. Then I can get her tested. 

I didn't know about the onions, I knew about grapes and chololate. I'm not giving her people food anymore...I feel so horrible....

The people I was with always had dogs and always gave them that stuff and they never had issues.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mintchip said:


> any onions????
> That is exactly how we discovered Oliver had a piece of onion and he almost didn't make it.
> *Onions are toxic to dogs. The toxicity is dose dependent, so the bigger the animal, the more onion need be consumed to cause a toxicity. Onion toxicity causes a Heinz body anemia. Heinz bodies are small bubble-like projections which protrude from a red blood cell and can be seen when the cells are stained. This "bubble" is a weak spot in the red blood cell and, therefore, the cell has a decreased life-span and ruptures prematurely.
> If numerous red cells are affected and rupture, anemia can result. It is a form of hemolytic anemia. Onions are only one of the substances which can cause Heinz body anemia. Other substances such as Acetominophen (Tylenol) and benzocaine-containing topical preparations can also cause Heinz body anemia in the dog.
> ...


Wow! Thanks for posting this. I knew that onions were one of the things to avoid, but I had no idea HOW bad they were!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

juliav said:


> Three years ago when Brandy (my standard female) had a UTI, the vets couldn't get a clean catch. They used an ultra sound and a syringe and needle, went through her tommy to get the urine. Of course she had an infection and they were able to give her the meds right away. Can your vet do that???


I sues to have a cat who got regular UTI's and they had to do the same thing with her. Though after a while, we just started treating her symptomatically. Once your animal has had a couple, it becomes pretty obvious the next time it happens.<g> Hopefully with Gizmo this will be a one time thing!


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

So this morning she peed once and didn't see any blood which is good, she didn't want to drink though. She is on her meds. Going to call the vet soon and specify about the onions and see what he says...I so hope she will be okay 

She is with my parents right now so they will watch her like crazy too.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Just a note of useful information for the new puppy owners on the forum:

Outdoor barbeques can be very hazardous for little dogs, as can drops from the kitchen counter. We should all stick to the kibble and dog treats.

Along with the well known onions, raisins, grapes, and chocolate we should know that dogs have very short intestinal tracks and cannot tolerate high fat content. That would include suasages, chicken fat, steak fat, greasy french fries, etc. High fat human food usually causes gastric upset and diaherra. Also, highly toxic are fruit pits (cherries, peach, avocado, etc) They produce cyanide.

I know this has been discussed on many threads, but can't talk about it enough! Check out this link for a list of doggie food don't.

http://www.missouriscenicrivers.com/baddogfoods.html


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

iluvhavs said:


> Just a note of useful information for the new puppy owners on the forum:
> 
> Outdoor barbeques can be very hazardous for little dogs, as can drops from the kitchen counter. We should all stick to the kibble and dog treats.
> 
> ...


*The quantity of onions, raw or cooked, required is high enough that dogs can generally tolerate small doses of onions without any problem and moderate amounts of onion without apparent signs of onion poisoning. All forms of onion can be a problem including dehydrated onions, raw onions, cooked onions and table scraps containing cooked onions and/or garlic. Left over pizza, Chinese dishes and commercial baby food containing onion, sometimes fed as a supplement to young pets, can cause illness.*
I also wanted to add the above from from Rory's link---- however Oliver was the exception to this-- he showed sign with in 12 hours.The vet said if we waited much longer he wouldn't be here. He was very sensitive to a small piece of onion. Please be careful! :hug:
*Get well soon Gizmo!*
Thanks for adding that link Rory. I have that printed out (along with other things) in a notebook for Oliver and Comet


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

THANKS all! I felt so horrible earlier! I hate that something I gave her could of made her sick or worse...

I'm going to talk to the vet once she is better about anything like meat products that she is allowed to have and what he says will go, if its nothing that is fine. I usually don't give her people food at all. Just figured it was a special day so I would let her sample a little (BIG mistake). 

I called the vet, he said to keep an eye on her today and call him later. If she is not acting like herself or her pee gets worse then bring her in for bloodwork. If she is normal then keep an eye on it for a few days and thatway he can getthe urine sample as well. He thinks she will be okay and just said to be careful until she is all better (which is not a problem). Hopefully tonight I can get some sleep 

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Sending Best Wishes that little Gizmo recovers without any further issues cropping up - specifically the onion reaction. Hopefully, you will get your sleep tonight, Gizmo's Mom.

And, THANK YOU, Rory, for the link. I have printed it out and put it in Augie's folder. I had a list of toxic plants, foods, but this gives much more information.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

krandall said:


> I sues to have a cat who got regular UTI's and they had to do the same thing with her. Though after a while, we just started treating her symptomatically. Once your animal has had a couple, it becomes pretty obvious the next time it happens.<g> Hopefully with Gizmo this will be a one time thing!


Brandy used to suffer and is prone to chronic UTI. We had her cultured at the same time to rule out stones and crystals and all came back negative thank goodness. Instead of treating it as it manifested itself, I put her on cranberry supplement which I add to her food daily. She hasn't had a UTI since (she was 1.5 when I put her on it, she is now 4 years 7 months). I highly recommend cranberry supplement to anyone (human or canine) who suffers from UTI.

As far as onions, I know they are toxic, but all the meat my guys ever had was cooked with onions. All are fine, I guess everything in moderation.


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

Called my mom, she has gone a few times with no issues and only had one accident. She was playing and trying to get in my dad's pockets (which she does often )

She is such a cutie, they put the phone near her and when she heard my voice she started licking the reciever


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

I went over to see Giz and she was playful and eating a little. She seems okay so the vet said he didn't want to put her through a blood test right now so to keep an eye on her. 

My parents are keeping her overnight since I got no sleep so they can stay up with her and so she will be there tomorrow daytime. It's so lonely without her here , but I know this is the better option until I get sleep and her bed and all cleaned


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

iluvhavs said:


> Just a note of useful information for the new puppy owners on the forum:
> 
> Outdoor barbeques can be very hazardous for little dogs, as can drops from the kitchen counter. We should all stick to the kibble and dog treats.
> 
> ...


I agree-it's DH who is the guilty party at our house!!!:frusty:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Gizmo'sMom said:


> I went over to see Giz and she was playful and eating a little. She seems okay so the vet said he didn't want to put her through a blood test right now so to keep an eye on her.
> 
> My parents are keeping her overnight since I got no sleep so they can stay up with her and so she will be there tomorrow daytime. It's so lonely without her here , but I know this is the better option until I get sleep and her bed and all cleaned


I'm very happy she seems to be doing better!!


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm just worried because tomorrow starts the 3-5 days of something showing up. I wonder when I can KNOW she is in the clear, like after 1 week is it all over...


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

She had some diareha last night...I hope it's not related. She's been at my parents a lot and my mom tends to WAY over treat her


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Hang in there. Gizmo will be fine. Trust your vet and pray a lot.


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

I am trying..I called the vet they said as long as it doesn't keep happening don't worry about it. I can't wait till next week when this is all behind us  I will never feed her things like that again....


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

Gizmo got a clean bill of health today!  I'm sooo happy!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Great news!


----------

